# PA - Finally found Insurance



## Eagleshot (Jul 17, 2015)

After being refused by every carrier I could contact and independent broker, I have finally found a carrier in Philadelphia to accept ride share after disclosure.

Liberty mutual now offers a program that will cover us for personal use but defer to the James River policy when PAX in vehicle. I have disclosed ride share use and am in compliance with all known rules and regulations. (With the exception of the PPA)

I did get a progressive quote yesterday for commercial insurance of $11,000.00 (40 yrs old, no accidents, no tickets). I thought my Uber days were over.

I feel like a weight was lifted off of my shoulders.

Hope this helps someone!


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Eagleshot said:


> After being refused by every carrier I could contact and independent broker, I have finally found a carrier in Philadelphia to accept ride share after disclosure.
> 
> Liberty mutual now offers a program that will cover us for personal use but defer to the James River policy when PAX in vehicle. I have disclosed ride share use and am in compliance with all known rules and regulations. (With the exception of the PPA)
> 
> ...


What is the premium? You certain they only punt "when pax are in the vehicle"??? That sounds unlikely. I assume you have a personal policy that is not voided by your livery work. I could be wrong about that. If you are correct, that is the exception and not the norm, I would have expected them to stop coverage on your car the moment the app itself goes on. Often you hear about mile restrictions relative to total number of miles driven.

This would be the first I've heard of personal insurance covering everything except phase 3. You sure you got that right?


----------



## Eagleshot (Jul 17, 2015)

$2000 12 month policy. I asked specifically if coverage was inclusive up to PAX pickup and was told yes.

Now this could be agent niavate. Even if it is:

I def. Have coverage for personal use (period 0)

I have disclosed liverly, meeting the Uber requirement

Uber has "contingent coverage" for period 1. (Although ambiguous)

James River covers me for period 2 and 3


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Eagleshot said:


> $2000 12 month policy. I asked specifically if coverage was inclusive up to PAX pickup and was told yes.
> 
> Now this could be agent niavate. Even if it is:
> 
> ...


You are in PA correct? You may want to go back and check. PA and the PUC forced James River to accept primary liability during phase one. Typically, they are contingent liability during phase 1 in most states with zero collision during phase one. I was under the impression there is no collision coverage from James River during phase 1 here too.

During phase two and three, James River's collision coverage has always been contingent and you are always expected to first claim with your insurer first. When they turn you down, then you go to James River for the collision coverage.

"Coverage for personal use (period 0) " - I'd hope so!

I would get it in writing. Insurance agents are salesmen, they don't determine if you have coverage should you be in an accident. This person you talked to sounds suspect to me. Good luck.


----------



## Eagleshot (Jul 17, 2015)

I can only tell you what I was told. I understand the apprehension but if you are looking for insurance, call them.

I finally feel confident to drive. If you do not, give them a shot.


----------



## HbgDave (Mar 20, 2015)

Called Liberty Mutual in my local area today. They will write me an auto policy that allows for business use, including Uber. Downside: $150-170 per month.


----------



## Eagleshot (Jul 17, 2015)

HbgDave said:


> Called Liberty Mutual in my local area today. They will write me an auto policy that allows for business use, including Uber. Downside: $150-170 per month.


Mine was @ $180 / month. I felt that was pretty good considering I was quoted $11,000 / yr for commercial coverage by Progressive.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

HbgDave said:


> Called Liberty Mutual in my local area today. They will write me an auto policy that allows for business use, including Uber. Downside: $150-170 per month.


That is cheap. It may not be affordable given what you are able to earn, but in and of itself, it is cheap.


----------



## HbgDave (Mar 20, 2015)

Huberis said:


> That is cheap. It may not be affordable given what you are able to earn, but in and of itself, it is cheap.


I'd have to earn about $30 more per week Ubering to make it worth it for me.


----------



## Mr_Frenchie (Jul 13, 2015)

Did you get this in writing or on your policy? I was also contacted by local NJ Liberty Mutual agent. he said no problem with rideshare. I will not be dropped.


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

Eagleshot said:


> a progressive quote yesterday for commercial insurance of $11,000.00 (


Progressive was quoting a _commercial policy _too you. My agent did the same thing. My driving status was listed as "taxi." WRONG!


----------



## HbgDave (Mar 20, 2015)

Mr_Frenchie said:


> Did you get this in writing or on your policy? I was also contacted by local NJ Liberty Mutual agent. he said no problem with rideshare. I will not be dropped.


Yes. She was making note of it on my account.


----------



## CarenGreen (Jul 30, 2015)

Is anyone in here buy a short term insurance? Can you share your experience? Thanks


----------



## CarenGreen (Jul 30, 2015)

Eagleshot said:


> After being refused by every carrier I could contact and independent broker, I have finally found a carrier in Philadelphia to accept ride share after disclosure.
> 
> Liberty mutual now offers a program that will cover us for personal use but defer to the James River policy when PAX in vehicle. I have disclosed ride share use and am in compliance with all known rules and regulations. (With the exception of the PPA)
> 
> ...


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

Eagleshot said:


> I was quoted $11,000 / yr for commercial coverage by Progressive.


Same here today. .


----------



## ber fine print (May 22, 2015)

you`re making quite an assumption .You`re assuming james river will pay.


----------



## JustPaxingThru (Jun 18, 2015)

Eagleshot said:


> Mine was @ $180 / month. I felt that was pretty good considering I was quoted $11,000 / yr for commercial coverage by Progressive.


Interesting. Liberty Mutual had quoted me at $160/month for just regular old insurance. Could only imagine what they would be asking for rideshare. lol
Geico quoted me $140/month. Not bad, I don't think.


----------

